# The winners are in! Cutest Foal contest five winners are here.



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

A ways back I put out a call for folks to enter my "Cutest Foal" contest and that I would pick the five best (best to me) and paint them. Winners will get prints of all five paintings (on letter size paper).

It was really hard because all of them were so cute but I tried to choose a variety of poses to make the final set more interesting. 

and the Winners ARE:

Number one Equiniphiles baby mini and baby mini/shetland cross (the pinto)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Number two: LilRuffian's Mouse*

I just love both the name and the coloration on this baby, and those ears!

















I had to "imagine" the upper back since it was cut off by the photo. I love the drawing but would say the back is not as good as it could be if I had one to look at. Excuses, excuses . . .


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Number three Nordic Jumper's newborn filly*

The viewpoint is kind of unnatural as it's almost straight down. The filly's legs are insanely long and delicate. I love the gawky helplessness of the baby.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Number four Brookside's foal and his dam*

I loved the spotted pattern repeating itself and also the pattern of leg movement repeating itself on a background of repeated stripes. ANd the crookedy nature of the baby's legs is too cute.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*And number five FTFOTB's paint filly*

Wanted to do a close up, too.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*An extra one*

I accidently did TWO that were lilruffian's. I liked the peaceful quality of the mare watching over the baby.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you, it's spectacular!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If you are one of those chosen and you want your set of prints, you should PM me with your address. It's going to take me a bit to get the paintings scanned and printed, but I will not forget!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww thank-you they're AWESOME!! I still find it so incredible how much detail you can put in with ink! Great job improvising too!


----------



## FTFOTB (Feb 13, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Wanted to do a close up, too.


That's _very_ nice! Thank you! You do nice work!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG tiny, do a contest I can enter! )
Love your art!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

FTFOTB , remember that if I have your real address I can send you a set of prints of all the five (or six). Also, the originals are for sale. PM for details.
The filly looks to have spectacular breeding.

BTW , your user name means? . ..?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Eliz, Why don't you just hire me to do a portrait? would be fun!
In any case, I had fun doing these foals. I find foals really fun to do , guess I just like their crookidyness (not a real word) and their big eyes. Who doesn't love a baby anything?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I love their awkward-ness and toothpick legs! I just want to squeeze their little fwuzzy body! Lol

I will remember you when I manage to take a picture that is worth painting! Lol I used to have a talent with photography back in the day, I guess you can grow out of that kind of thing?!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

All I have to say is WOW! You are very talented! Love it, especially the 'made up' back and spunky tail on Mouse


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thankyou. I think the back is incorrect; too sunken, but nothing I can do about it now. No erasing in ink.
Mouse is too adorable. I used to have a cat named Mouse.


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

Love love love it!!!


----------



## FTFOTB (Feb 13, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> FTFOTB , remember that if I have your real address I can send you a set of prints of all the five (or six). Also, the originals are for sale. PM for details.
> The filly looks to have spectacular breeding.
> 
> BTW , your user name means? . ..?


Sounds like a plan - I'll PM you for details. 

Thank you again on my filly. Yes, she's bred extremely well. There are more AQHA Hall of Fame horses in her pedigree than in the pedigree of any other Paint or QH. Her sire is my stallion (in my avatar), who was featured on the cover of the Paint Horse Journal in November. 

My user name stands for "For the Future of the Breed". I am dedicated to preserving the integrity and versatility of the Paint and Quarter Horse. Since I'm in my mid-50s, I might not see the results of the influence of my program long-term. I'm breeding the best horses I can with what I know until I can no longer keep up with all the work.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I love them all! Its incredible how you can make little adjustments and additions and still be completely spot on. I _really_ love the last two!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW, I can't believe how fast you did those paintings! They look awesome!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Equisketch, coming from you that's a high compliment. I saw your stuff and I almost didn't want to look, makes me too jealous!

I really got into them and did two per evening, but it means like 5 hours or more of sitting and my *ss is aching by the end.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

awwwwww fiirst of all...all those foals are soooo cute and second of all you painted them soooooooooooo well it looks amazing!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Cheers to you Caitlin. Foals are too cute, I agree.


----------



## rockymtnhigh (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow! Those are fantastic!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow congrats everyone! Makes me wish I had a foal lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thankyou Tess. I wish I had a foal, or just a horse. period. You are lucky to have Tess. Hang in there with the circling. At least you are moving.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*winners' prints, your opinion?*

Hi y'all.

I did some printing of the foal contest winners. I printed some so that they filled the 8.5 by 11 inch paper (letter size) and some so that when folded, they make a 7 by 5.5 inch card.

It is up to you , winners, in what you would like from me. But, what ever you choose for your 5 prints, it must be all of one or all of the other for ease of managment. 

Take a look at let me know what you think. 
Also, these prints were made in grayscale (true black and white) and the next ones I do will be in color, so should match the original close in color but resolutiion will be the same. Just a minor tonal difference.

Tell me honestly how you feel about these laser prints. I LOVE ink jet prints, but they are MUCH (like 15 X the cost) more expensive.
original painting:









laser prints. First, full page print in black and white





























Please PM me with your requests, or feel free to post your opinion on the prints in general HERE>


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats. Cool pix.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

stunning work!


----------

